# Training on a Treadmill



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone successfully trained your dog to exercise on a treadmill? If so, I'd love tips.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had success in training 2 of our dogs on a treadmill. 

I had them go on the treadmill without it turned on until they feel comfortable enough to go on it by themselves. (using the "up" command) Then I turn it on very low so they walk step by step, and slowly increase it from there. 

I recommend 2 people, one to keep an eye on the dog and handle the leash and one to operate the treadmill. 
The reason I leash them, is so they don't jump off the side once the treadmill starts going.
Once they are use to it it's an awesome tool to use to get rid of some built up energy!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Great. Yes, I would like to eventually use it for toning. My girl is young right now but I wanted to acclimate her to it so she will be use to it down the line. I tried her last night and she did well but I had to turn it up to walk a bit faster so she would stay on. If it goes too slow she jumps off. I will take it a little at a time and eventually she may enjoy it.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He have had half success lol 

Enzo gets on the treadmill but he will take a crap because he does not want to be on it .... he will stay on it if we watch him so we usually tie him.

here is a video when he was a puppy


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

DITO, On everything that Ponkipoodles posted.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a cute video roxy  

You want to start out slow, and turn it down if they start pulling on the leash.... you want the leash to be slightly loose and they should be running in the middle or towards the front of the treadmill. You don't want them to feel overwhelmed, they should associate it with a fun activity... that way they'll learn to stay on by themselves. If they feel overwhelmed they might try to jump off, which can cause injury if you have them tied to the treadmill.

I usually turn it up to a natural jog... not too slow... it's better to have them run a little longer than to try and tire them out quickly. 

Here is a good video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww_un_rK4ys

And one of a minipoo pro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn4VaNACico


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

All four of my adult dogs will run on a treadmill, some like it more than others. We discussed exercising puppies earlier. Just as you should not take a puppy under 12 months on formal walks, you should not run one on a treadmill for more than 5 minutes. But I would take advantage of the youth and train them on the treadmill early, as they do adapt better to it when younger. I put the dog in a slip lead and turn on the machine (I have the slip lead tied to the cross bar up front), coaxing them forward while holding the lead about a foot above their head gently pulling them forward with my hand, and not letting them slip off the back, side or become choked. There is a speed that it optimum, you just have to figure it out. If it goes too slow, it is awkward and they have too much time to think about what is going on and revolt. It needs to be fast enough to occupy them so all they can concentrate on is moving. Some dogs respond well to coaxing with treats, but others will plunge off forward trying to get the treat. The trick is for you yourself to exude confidence. Don't baby the dog, or act like it is a big deal. Be matter of factual, and always reward after with a treat. When my dogs want treats, they go stand on the treadmill.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, and of course never leave your dog unattended on the treadmill. I have a piano next to mine and I play while they run, always prepared to quickly react when someone has a mis-step.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww_un_rK4ys
> 
> And one of a minipoo pro:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn4VaNACico


Omg, those are SO fun to watch!! How long and how often should an adult standard be on a treadmill? When I get my standard I really want to use this method to help keep him in shape, as the road near the house I'll be living in doesn't have a sidewalk, is narrow, and people like to floor their gas pedals down it, so I can either get a treadmill, or I can drive to a safe dog walking area (I want to do both.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, you might want to make sure it's legal in your area to allow a dog on a treadmill. There's certain places in the USA that it's highly illegal to allow your dog on one because that's one way that criminals beef their dogs up for pit fighting.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh yeah, you might want to make sure it's legal in your area to allow a dog on a treadmill. There's certain places in the USA that it's highly illegal to allow your dog on one because that's one way that criminals beef their dogs up for pit fighting.


OMG how weird! All the idiots ruin it for everyone don't they?:rolffleyes:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah =/ its sad really. The treadmills they use for dog fighting are normally home made though, and can be REALLY dangerous for the dogs that they're trying to beef up.


























If one is found in your possession like this (which is obviously used for dogs), I believe you're arrested on the spot.
Can you imagine how easy it would be for a nail to get caught in those planks? Or for a foot to fall through the sides?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't get the draw to watching dogs fight and kill each other. People can be so barbaric.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't understand it either. =/ They do it for the money and to fufill their need to.. I don't know, destroy something?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I don't understand it either. =/ They do it for the money and to fufill their need to.. I don't know, destroy something?


Well they aren't destroying something they are whimping out and letting their dogs do all the work for them.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Well they aren't destroying something they are whimping out and letting their dogs do all the work for them.


It's not even about them being whimpy... they are just plain cruel human beings. Just saw this story on HSUS website today of a dog who's lips was cut off by her dogfighting owner cause she was severely injured in a dogfight.

Who in their right mind cuts off a dog's lips?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> *Who in their right mind *cuts off a dog's lips?


There's your answer...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Yeah =/ its sad really. The treadmills they use for dog fighting are normally home made though, and can be REALLY dangerous for the dogs that they're trying to beef up.
> If one is found in your possession like this (which is obviously used for dogs), I believe you're arrested on the spot.
> Can you imagine how easy it would be for a nail to get caught in those planks? Or for a foot to fall through the sides?



These treadmill are not really homemade ( not all of them) they have several companies that hand make them.

They are also not dangerous either. I know a lot of breeders who use them and they do not fight their dogs. Its just one of those things that the media gets people worked up about. I think its real sad that now if you have a trademill and dog your a dog fighter. If you have your dogs chained up your a dog fighter. I just get sick of all of this personally only because I have spent half my life talking to apbt breeders and most of the stuff I found to be myths. 

If the dog does not have Multiple Scars the dog has not been fought its plan and simple.

Here are some pictures of some apbt I took at a ADBA all of these dogs where most likely worked out on one of those trademills. Please take note of shiny coats and how fit these dogs are. Also take note of no scars 

This is my friends dog Jack 










This dog was my favorite at the show 









This dog won the show 

















Sorry for the rant lol 

PS I also think dog fighting is cruel ! I just don't see how people could get a kick out of watching their dogs fight.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not saying anyone that has a treadmill is a dog fighter, I'm just saying that in some areas you get in trouble for having them and having dogs used for fighting. I should have added that they also look for other evidence.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm not saying anyone that has a treadmill is a dog fighter, I'm just saying that in some areas you get in trouble for having them and having dogs used for fighting. I should have added that they also look for other evidence.


I undersrood what you where saying but I hate how people think those treadmills are used only by dog fighters ( this is what the humane society thinks it was not directed at you  ) . Its just a treadmill with no motor. The dog has to actually want to run to use it so its not like the dogs are being forced to use it as if they where on a motor treadmill. 

Some of the AC evidence can include treadmill and breaking stick ( which in my opinion is not proof). I also hate when I watch Animal cops and they see a apbt chained up they straight out say it was a fighting dog..... and I love how they say this dog was Trained to fight lol that one always gets me.

I have seen apbt on the non motor treadmills they love it so much. ( again these apbt I am talking about are not the same as the show/pet ones these dogs are the working version with HIGH prey and energy !)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't get the feeling you were attacking me or anything Roxy ^^ I just felt like I'd clear myself up a little. Speaking of treadmills.. I should probably put my dog on one. =/ I mean.. she doesn't look fat to ME because she's my dog, but deep down inside.. I know she's a sausage with legs. xP Maybe I'll post picturs and make a 'Is my dog fat?' thread. 8D


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

We used to run Moose on the treadmill until it died when I hosed it off :doh: now he just runs behind my ATV.

Things to know are if you do not make them go to the bathroom prior to running they will go while on the treadmill. It has nothing to do with pooping or peeing to get off anyone who has run a dog in the morning before letting them go to the bathroom knows right off the bat they have to go. Also, you should let them Pee prior to running no matter what for health reasons, and for sanitation as Moose will hold it Pee some times and then breath really hard and pee on his CHEST because he's crouched weird, he also sometimes poops and pees at once if he tricks me into think he peed before our run.

Moose loves to run, he loved the treadmill I would say lets run and he would get on it. Nowdays if I say lets run he knows it's time to run with the ATV, if I start the ATV and he's away he'll run to me and be ready to go. Lately I've taught him he has to sit before we can run and he actually makes the 'cry' sound until I tell him to "GO" and then he sometimes barks as he takes his first leap due to excitement.

Treadmill is good if you can't run or walk normally but never do it inside.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

T o d d said:


> It has nothing to do with pooping or peeing to get off anyone who has run a dog in the morning before letting them go to the bathroom knows right off the bat they have to go.


I wish this was the case with Enzo LOL we let he use the bathroom pee and poop then when he gets on the threadmill he poops again. he does not like the treadmill much.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

So wait.. they pooped while the treadmill was GOING? So.. the poop and pee.. circulated through the machine? x_x


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> So wait.. they pooped while the treadmill was GOING? So.. the poop and pee.. circulated through the machine? x_x


LOL well for Enzo his $hit just flys off since its nice and firm :scared:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> LOL well for Enzo his $hit just flys off since its nice and firm :scared:


Oh my word. I had no idea this happened.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> lol well for enzo his $hit just flys off since its nice and firm :scared:


Roflmao!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> We discussed exercising puppies earlier.


Fur Elite, could you please point me to that thread? I would very much like to read it. 

Thanks!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

roxy25 said:


> I wish this was the case with Enzo LOL we let he use the bathroom pee and poop then when he gets on the threadmill he poops again. he does not like the treadmill much.


Could just be he didn't poop all the way.

I run Moose in the AM _after_ he eats (not right after) and he loves it. I then sometimes (not normally) run him again in the afternoon/early evening and he poops again (not as much). If I don't run him in the evening/afternoon he does not poop again until the next day.

Maybe enzo has a fast metabolism ???

Hehe good luck!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have often thought a tredmill might be good to get some energy out of Paris too, but knowing her disliking for unstable footing (or what she _percieves_ as unstable footing!) I am not sure if she'd ever really like it much. Of course I could train her up to it eventually, but I haven't really got much room for a tredmill anyway. We have good places to let her run free anyway. lol!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

T o d d said:


> Could just be he didn't poop all the way.
> 
> I run Moose in the AM _after_ he eats (not right after) and he loves it. I then sometimes (not normally) run him again in the afternoon/early evening and he poops again (not as much). If I don't run him in the evening/afternoon he does not poop again until the next day.
> 
> ...


haha Todd You are probably right since he always have energy ! He probably does have a fast metabolism. My sister takes him out to potty then he gets on the treadmill then he takes a crap then eats after his work out he only does this if he tie him to the treadmill. Enzo is a weirdo


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been talking for weeks about getting Ki-ki on the treadmill lol! So far, I have not made the time...I am afraid she will pee herself LOL! I am going to try tonight and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I undersrood what you where saying but I hate how people think those treadmills are used only by dog fighters ( this is what the humane society thinks it was not directed at you  ) . Its just a treadmill with no motor. The dog has to actually want to run to use it so its not like the dogs are being forced to use it as if they where on a motor treadmill.
> 
> Some of the AC evidence can include treadmill and breaking stick ( which in my opinion is not proof). I also hate when I watch Animal cops and they see a apbt chained up they straight out say it was a fighting dog..... and I love how they say this dog was Trained to fight lol that one always gets me.
> 
> I have seen apbt on the non motor treadmills they love it so much. ( again these apbt I am talking about are not the same as the show/pet ones these dogs are the working version with HIGH prey and energy !)



some more things that the spca gets all up in arms about is medicines and spring poles some people treat their dogs at home if its something that they have experience in,my vet actually will allow us to continue treatment at home rather than keeping the dog at the hospital. 
We also have a springpole in the backyard ( we rent this house and the lady who owns it has american bulldogs that do UKC shows and weightpulls, I guess its to build head and neck muscle, but fighters use it too
I have an uber bully ( boxer bulldog and pitX) that Loooves the spring pole! I never taught her to play with it, she just does. 

Duchess has a scar on her head from where she was taken down by a GOLDEN RETRIEVER, she just laid there and peed, I think she was shocked.


----------

